# rutland audax, leicester, this weekend anybody?



## bonj2 (6 Feb 2009)

anyone going in for this, or was but planning not to, or know what the conditions are like currently in leicester(shire)/rutland?


----------



## bazzerp (6 Feb 2009)

details on the YACF board - snowy.

The Norwich Audax on 7th now cancelled - hardly any snow, but icy overnight.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Feb 2009)

bazzerp said:


> details on the YACF board - snowy.
> 
> The Norwich Audax on 7th now cancelled - hardly any snow, but icy overnight.


yeah i started that thread aswell.


----------



## TVC (6 Feb 2009)

Conditions: Slow thaw but still difficult off the main roads, well below zero overnight. 

If you're doing it wear elbow and knee pads - personally I'm staying indoors.


----------

